# M-Audio FW Audiophile - Control Panel Problem



## davedigital (17. Juli 2005)

seit einigen Tagen hab ich mit der Software meiner M-Audio Firefire Audiophile so einige Probleme:

* Musik lässt sich ohne weiteres abspielen. Der Lautstärkeregler der Box ist verwendbar

* Jedoch öffnet sich bei Klick auf das TrayIcon das Control Panel nicht wirklich. Das M-Audio Control Panel wird zwar in der Taskleiste angezeigt, das zugehörige Programmfenster aber nicht. Folglich ist es mir nicht möglich irgendwelche Einstellungen der Ein- und Ausgänge vorzunehmen.

* Meine Treiberversion ist 5-1.10.0.5034

* Ich habe den Treiber auch bereits neu installiert, doch ohne Erfolg.

Vielleicht ist euch das Problem bekannt. Ich wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## sisela (18. Juli 2005)

Kann dir direkt nicht helfen aber der Support von M-Audio ist sehr gut, da wird dir sehr schnell geholfen. (Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung). Ruf da mal an oder schreib ne Mail. Koontakt auf deren Seiten...


----------



## davedigital (19. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank! Hab schon ein Mail gesendet..


----------

